# '65 GTO Mini Starter Recommendations



## torkdork (Jun 8, 2014)

Was changing out an updating the rear main seal in a '65 GTO and with the Ram Air III exhaust manifolds, big starter is a BIG Pain.

Looking for ideas on Best Mini Starters for Pontiacs be it Powermaster, Hi Torque, CSR or Summit based on experience.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Roger that (Feb 6, 2010)

Lots of guys talk well about the IMI mini starter.


----------



## younggto (Nov 22, 2013)

I have a RobbMC; very happy and they have excellent customer service. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## torkdork (Jun 8, 2014)

OK, here’s what’s been going on. We got an IMI Mini Starter, installed it but it didn’t sound right like other Mini’s we’ve put on non Pontiacs in the past. Just didn’t sound right not only cranking but as the engine fired, there has been a “Zing” sound as the drive gear retracts. Never heard that before. We tried different shims including the circular shim to change the horizontal depth. We had a good ring gear. We then did the White Out test painting the drive gear to see it’s position and sent it to tech at IMI. Told us to take shims out of the block plate, painted the gear again an they said it was “Perfect” but it started to sound worse, sometimes not engaging and has now chewed up the ring gear so spent the day trying to repair the ring gear and smoothing the teeth back out. Put another shim back in, removed the circular depth shim and it’s better but STILL has the “Zing” when the starter releases.

They said this engagement was perfect.



BUT This is what it did to the ring gear.



This is what it sounded like on video

http://www.youtube.c...h?v=IjXQj3Si92o 

Changing things, it sounds a little better BUT still has the “Zing” as it fires.

http://www.youtube.c...h?v=GieYiszR0dc


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

I would say it is a shim problem. I read you did shim it, but I have had the experience where you needed an addition shim not on both bolts as the shims are made to slip in this way, but added a single thickness shim on just one of the bolts, which will tilt the starter one way or the other as needed. The shimming in my experience was not always just up and down, but also may need to be angled in towards the ring gear or out away from the ring gear. Just my experience from the past. Might be a consideration. 

Does the mini starter have a stud on the back side for the support bracket that goes from the block to the back of the starter to help with any flexing of the starter? This support bracket may help as well if it can be used on the mini.


----------



## allpawl66 (May 9, 2008)

Too tight need to shim more . Just activate the solenoid not the drive assy. to check when gear is out for proper clearance .


----------



## Chris-Austria (Dec 23, 2010)

I also use a RobbMC mini starter and I'm very happy with it.
You can rotate the solenoid for better clearance with headers and manual transmisson.
RobbMc Performance Products - Pontiac Starter


----------



## torkdork (Jun 8, 2014)

Here's a comparison

The bottom image that says "Looks Too Deep is where the starter people said it's right on the money. Started chewing the ring gear.

Tried to dress the ring gear and am going to try TWO 1/64" shims today.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Yep, my opinion is the top photo shows the gear not deep enough and the bottom photo looks to be sunk to deep. I read a piece on setting the clearance for the starter/ring gear and it was something like you had to slide the starter gear out so it engaged with the ring gear and you should be able to slip a paper clip (diameter of the wire) like a feeler gauge between the space that is between the ring gear tooth (at its top, not on the side contact area) where it meshes down into the starter gear. You will have to have the bell housing inspection plate removed or out of the way to do this. Don't hold me to this because I can't seem to dig up that article, but I might also be remembering correctly. Could be worth a try.


----------



## torkdork (Jun 8, 2014)

I just wanted to post that got fed up with the IMI Hi Torque starter. No matter how we shimmed it, it sounded terrible and started chewing the ring gear up. I sent photos to IMI on showing the damage to the flywheel and never got another response.

Bought a RobbMC starter and it sound and works just fine after dressing all the teeth on the ring gear.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

torkdork said:


> I just wanted to post that got fed up with the IMI Hi Torque starter. No matter how we shimmed it, it sounded terrible and started chewing the ring gear up. I sent photos to IMI on showing the damage to the flywheel and never got another response.
> 
> Bought a RobbMC starter and it sound and works just fine after dressing all the teeth on the ring gear.


Thanks for the follow-up on this. I have learned that when looking for a recommendation anywhere on the internet on a specific item or "what should I use", you will get both good advice/reviews from so called satisfied users and then you get the bad, ugly, and "don't ever buy it" reviews.

I think the first thing that comes into play is quality. We all want, myself included, a quality part at cheaper prices. But this can take on "chance" in that you might not get the quality -and this seems as though it can be hit or miss.

The BIGGEST thing I try to pay attention to are those comments (hopefully honest) where the user has tried to contact the seller of a product and gotten less than satisfactory tech support, responses, or an exchange of the product for another of same type in the event the item was indeed defective. I think we have all had the experience of buying a defective item - it was how the selling party handled the situation in correcting it.

I think in this case you did all you could and even contacted the seller. The fact that you bought the RobbMC mini-starter and it worked from the get-go, tells me that the IMI starter was defective in some way, or just not any good. Found a couple of reviews on-line that support your claim & same problem with the starter and its engagement. There should be NO problem if the advertiser states it fits your application. Apparently there are problems.

So, for a better choice in mini starters as of this date and posting, the RobbMC seems to be the way to go. Perhaps IMI will address their fitment problems and it may become a future recommendation for others, but right now, it does not seem to be a good pick that will lend itself to a trouble free installation and positive endorsement from its user.


----------



## torkdork (Jun 8, 2014)

We did everything feasible to get this starter to work right. Multiple shimming combinations along with the White Out tests IMI told us to do. IMI had this starter "In their hands" and noticed a retainer at the front of the drive gear missing. Did they replace the starter? NO. The put a new retainer on it and gave it back to us. Tried it again and the new retainer broke off. When I sent him the images of what it was doing to the Ring Gear, got NO response.

RobbMC starter sounded dead on and normal on the first crank.

We build a lot of cars here. "Lessons Learned are like Bridges Burned".


----------



## torkdork (Jun 8, 2014)

Just wanted to say "CHEERS" to Ames Performance regarding the IMI Hi Torque Starter we got through them.

We sent it back with photos of what it did to the flywheel. They are not only sending a refund, but are adding the cost to ship it back to them. "Well Done"

After I sent the chewed ring gear photos to IMI, I never heard back from them.

The RobbMC starter works fine.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Love my RobbMC - I've got pretty much everything they make for my car.

Bear


----------



## Cletus (Dec 8, 2012)

I have a similar problem with my IMI Hi Torque starter. Set it up when the engine and transmission where "out on the stand" and set it up exactly as the manufacturer suggested. It chowed the ring gear and hung up and made that horrid whirring sound. Tried many times to get it to work and finally yanked it out and put in an old fashioned starter in it. I event sent it back to them and they put a new gear on the end of the starter but it made no difference. It's a shame, as it was expensive and it's a lot smaller and lighter. It's sitting in the box but I waited too long to try to argue with them and send it back. I notice that the original gear was longer and had a taper on it. This IMI starter gear is flat and sharp. The net result is I will need a new ring gear. 

Cletus


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

I bought the mini starter from ames with a new flywheel just for the hell of it. no problems, didn't even need a shim. works great.


----------

